# Little One--Malta Angels



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know if anyone on the board is looking for a VERY SMALL boy





















....but there is a cutiepie at Malta Angels Maltese in Northern California up for a home.

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh he is SO CUTE!!!





















I know there are a couple of people looking for a little boy- I hope someone jumps on this opportunity, we know how fast these little guys get snatched up.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

He is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

AAAwwwww


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a sweet little boy, I am sure he will find a new home very quickly


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is so CUTE







!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

